# Air Helper Shocks VS timberins and crankingthe T-bars



## MarioGMC (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys i have a 2004 GMC Reg-Cab LB and we all know that the front end on these trucks are not the greatest for preventing sag so i have sourced out these new style shocks that have a air leveler built in to it. They are called Air Helper Springs. I was wondering if anyone has tired these out with there plow set-up.

Here's the website
http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5938

If this set up will prevent the harsh ride that timberines make and as well stop front end sag on my 2004 GMC Reg cab long box then i am game for going to get a pair.
Let me know you feed back


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

They've actually been out for a few years now. People have written some reviews on here if you search around the Chevy/GMC forum. From an engineering standpoint, while they seem to work well for most people, they transfer an undesigned load from the torsion bar (where it belongs) to the upper shock mount. The upper shock mount is only designed to handle an impact load to the shock absorber - not a portion of the front end weight.

If you read the threads here long enough, you'll find that TImbrens are, hands down, the best option for mitigating front-end sag on Chevrolet and GMC trucks.


----------



## MarioGMC (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for your response Q101ATFD. I had the same concerns about the shock tower mounts. It just doesn't seem like its had the proper engineering. Anywho hopefully I will get more feedback to the post. 
This is my first year plowing in this truck so all this stuff is a little new to me. right now i have the t-bars up 5 pr 6 turns and no TImbrens, when the plow is up i only sag about an inch.


----------

